
How I made 10% of my side project’s incomes with a bot written in 4 hours - carlchenet
https://carlchenet.com/how-i-made-10-of-my-side-projects-incomes-with-a-bot-written-in-4-hours/
======
StavrosK
I have flagged this as ridiculous clickbait. "I added a notification email to
people who didn't finish signing up and made some extra money" is the gist of
the article, and much more mundane.

~~~
SurrealSoul
"You won't believe this SIMPLE trick that can INCREASE your MONEY by HOW
MUCH?! Percent!"

------
holydude
Ah ok so you made a feature for an already existing business model. Expanding
and improving your product is surely important :)

------
mikkelam
Is any computer program a bot now?

~~~
canadian_voter
If it's not an app, yup.

I'd have actually read the article if had been titled: You won't believe how I
increased sales by 10% with this one simple trick.

~~~
dualogy
"There is no program" \--- it's an app, a bot, a micro-service, a nano-
service, a REST Hook, a CLI, a Job, a miner --- "programs" are what gramps
wrote!

~~~
sjcsjc
Gramps was a programmer too, not a developer.

------
StavrosK
IPFS mirror:
[https://www.eternum.io/ipfs/QmeKB8MLrwudksQRUTnADmD3JEwjJqdt...](https://www.eternum.io/ipfs/QmeKB8MLrwudksQRUTnADmD3JEwjJqdtC78M897AYTHWKE)

------
bkovacev
Website slow to load/HN hug of traffic.

cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eP3WTm...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eP3WTmZANlUJ:https://carlchenet.com/how-
i-made-10-of-my-side-projects-incomes-with-a-bot-written-
in-4-hours/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=rs)

------
banned1
"I made a script to email people, but if I call it a "bot" I will make it to
the top of HN in no time. "

Worked.

------
scotthtaylor
"How I made 10% of my side project's incomes with a bot written in 4 hours"...
"then decreased my products lifetime earning by 15% permanently".

Now that it's publicly known, why would anyone sign-up immediately? Surely
this addition has now done more harm?

------
lancebeet
It could also be that some or all of these 10% knew or expected that they
would get a discount if they did this, in which case it would be a loss of
(max) 1.5%.

------
globeadue
All I see is - if I'm interested in his service, create an account and wait a
few days for the promo code...

------
sleepychu
How do niche projects like this gain traction? Is it just about SEO?

~~~
moretai
A lot of people made a lot of money just researching key words, and building a
product around that. I'm sure it's a quick flame, but cash can be made for
sure.

